# power to motherboard



## bestpain (Apr 13, 2013)

this is my cabinet........when i was going to plug the power cable from cabinet to motherboard then i find my cable is all in one....plz give any solution....


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 13, 2013)

bestpain said:


> View attachment 9992
> this is my cabinet........when i was going to plug the power cable from cabinet to motherboard then i find my cable is all in one....plz give any solution....



It's a Lenovo cabinet, right? What's the model number
Where is the power supply unit?


----------



## ZTR (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats the connector for the front USB ports and not the power cable.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Thats the connector for the front USB ports and not the power cable.



tere ko zyada malum hai...jab hum bole ki woh power cable hai to hai...



kARTechnology said:


> It's a Lenovo cabinet, right? What's the model number
> Where is the power supply unit?



tum hami se question puch rha hai....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

So, you have an all in one cable. What exactly do you want to know?



> tere ko zyada malum hai...jab hum bole ki woh power cable hai to hai...


Umm.. so what do you think it exactly powers Sir?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bhaiyaji aap kisi computer shop pe krwalo isse sahi woh krdega


+1 for that.
Lol, just noticed that they really are power , restart "button" connectors.
Damn foolish me. 
Read this. The OP had a similar problem there.
Btw I suggest you to give your motherboard's manual a quick read, perhaps it would provide a solution.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2013)

Not the power cable. More like the power button cable.

So what I am guessing is, you have bought a new motherboard + processor and you are using an old cabinet. The power button header is a weird one for your cabinet and does not fit on your new motherboard. Your old PC was a branded one? If yes, then this is something which OEMs do to lock their customers from upgrading.

What I can suggest you is, buy somekind of Jumper wire cables. Like these - Breadborad jumper wire 28pcs Pack - Female to Female | Simple Labs get rid of one female part. Cut the cable coming from power button and make manual wire connections. The female part goes onto the jumper. What else can you do? Aside from buying a new cabinet.

Avoid using native languages while posting outside Chit-Chat section. Many people don't know it and many like me feel dyslexic when Hindi is written in Roman script instead of Devanagari. If you really want to do it, do it properly. And people having only "lol Facepalm" as their contribution to this thread should take notice that if I see that smiley unnecessarily being used you, you might get ban. Beter spend some time to understand the problem.


----------



## bestpain (Apr 24, 2013)

ico said:


> Not the power cable. More like the power button cable.
> 
> So what I am guessing is, you have bought a new motherboard + processor and you are using an old cabinet. The power button header is a weird one for your cabinet and does not fit on your new motherboard. Your old PC was a branded one? If yes, then this is something which OEMs do to lock their customers from upgrading.
> 
> ...



thnx ico it helped me...will pm u for more information

what is female port?


----------

